# All Inclusive fees



## tlt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi. Can anyone tell me if there is a thread somewhere on the BBS that lists the all inclusive fees for resorts in Cancun and other Mexican destinations.  It is very annoying that this information is not available in the RCI online directory; although, I can understand that they probably change periodically and RCI doesn't want to be responsible to make the changes in the directory.  Also, any recommendations for an all-inclusive resort in Mexico (pref. Cancun) that is family oriented and with reasonable AI fees.  I would like to spend no more than 250/day for my family of four; 2 adults and 2 kids age 11 and 13. Thanks.


----------



## vemmajhose (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there!  I am by no means an expert on rci but I have been searching rci for about a week and did see (pretty sure) that if you are doing a search you  can scroll down to a more advanced search and one of your choices to search in ammenities is all inclusive.  I am sure a veteran rci junkie may be able to confirm this and/or give a better answer.
Hope that helps...a little,
Jill


----------



## capjak (Apr 11, 2006)

All inclusives are great just back from moon palace resort in Cancun.  It is not in the hotel zone so you feel a bit more isolated (my kids are 15 and 12) but they have a bus to downtown every day if you feel the need.

Also did not get sick and ate everything, drank water had ice etc...

Cancun hotel zone is very commercial now a lot like being in an american beach city (Burger King, Planet Hollywood, Malls, Movie theaters etc...)

$250 a day for 4 people would be a very good deal dependant on time of year of course.  At moon palace it includes drinks, unlimited tours like wet and wild, isle mureles, snorkle tour, chicken pizza Tulum etc............


----------



## sdwrdt (Apr 12, 2006)

How much did you pay for your all-inclusive - and what size unit did you have?


----------



## rsonc (Apr 22, 2006)

We own with RHC Park Royal, They just re-opened the resort. The all inclusive for the owners and guest are $48 per day per adult and kids 0-5 are free and kids 6-12 are 1/2 price. I am not sure what the fee is when you exchange but I would guess it would be close to this. They offer studio, 1 and 2 br units. This resort is a mandatory all inclusive and I think they give you a coupon to dine out one night. 

Susan


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 23, 2006)

we own at allegro and they have a resort in cancun are and their all inclusive fees are usually pretty resonable. you might try checking on their website.


----------



## charford (Apr 23, 2006)

When you do a search online through RCI and bring up available resorts, click on the resort name to bring up Resort Information and scroll down to Additional Information. Somewhere past the bed arrangement will be info on possible all inclusive fees and whether or not they're mandatory or optional. The fees vary by resort, by week, by year, by size of unit, by number of adults and children. I would guess that it's too complicated and too subject to change to list somewhere on the BBS.


----------



## wise one (Apr 23, 2006)

Try this link.  It used to be accurate.

http://allinclusive.rci.com/searchPage.asp

Then chose the resort you need form the drop down list.


----------



## JeffW (Dec 27, 2006)

When I bridn up the page for my resort, it shows:

Activities:  Amenities:  Unit Satisfaction:  Family Friendliness:  Service:  
   Poor          Poor             Poor                      Poor               Poor  

Not that it makes a big difference, but who provides there ratings: RCI, or exchangers?  Fortunately this is an optional package, and a $85/day p/p, I think it's likely I won't be participating in it.

Jeff


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2006)

JeffW said:


> When I bridn up the page for my resort, it shows:
> 
> Activities:  Amenities:  Unit Satisfaction:  Family Friendliness:  Service:
> Poor          Poor             Poor                      Poor               Poor
> ...



If that is from the RCI page that I'm thinking of, it is a summary of the ratings provided the resort by those who have exchanged into the resort.  Yes, this sounds like a crummy resort.  You may want to dig a bit deeper, however.  Maybe it was just the result/summary of one disgruntled guest?  You can tell if you open the page and actually go to the ratings page to read all of the reviews written by prior exchangers.

Yvonne


----------



## JeffW (Dec 31, 2006)

There were 3 reviews off the main resort information page, which were all positive.  The 'Poor' ratings were on the all-inclusive page, but there were no actual reviews there to explain those ratings.  

  Right now I'm hoping the resort is pretty nice (would the Westin let them use their facilities if it was lousy?), but that the all-inclusive package not a good deal at all.

  I'm trying to contact the resort to find out what the AI package exactly includes.

Jeff


----------



## Wendy (Jan 20, 2007)

*Mexico vs. Dominican Republic*

I'm trying to do my research on these AI fees and am having a very hard time as well.   I guess this is a huge wake-up call for me, but when I pulled up the fees for, for instance, Cancun Palace, the fees were $1666 per week for an adult and $292 for children.  So for my family of 5, I'm at $7,000 without airfare or anything else.  Could you verify if I'm correct here??

Thanks!!

Wendy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2007)

Wendy said:


> I'm trying to do my research on these AI fees and am having a very hard time as well.   I guess this is a huge wake-up call for me, but when I pulled up the fees for, for instance, Cancun Palace, the fees were $1666 per week for an adult and $292 for children.  So for my family of 5, I'm at $7,000 without airfare or anything else.  Could you verify if I'm correct here??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Wendy



YIKES!  That is outrageous!

Where did you find those rates, Wendy?  I would say that if they are from the resort itself or as part of a listing to rent or exchange, they are probably correct.

I stayed in an AI resort in Cancun in May 2004.  They had published AI fees of around $80/day per adult.  I was able to book via Orbitz or Hotels.com for $110 per night, total, for the two of us.  We went for 10 days and had a wonderful vacation without choking on the AI fees or using an RCI exchange PLUS the AI fees.

I don't know that I would ever use a TS exchange to go to Mexico again, especially if there are mandatory AI fees.

Yvonne

p.s.  I just did a quick search on Funjet.com for a travel package to Cancun, staying at Cancun Palace.  The AI package on a week in April for two was $2,120 or approximately $151/person/day!  I can't believe ANY resort is worth that much.

The price quote on their website for airline plus hotel was $1,530 (for two).  When I selected Cancun Palace, the price jumped to $3,650 and change which was how I figured out how much more was added for the AI package, which was mandatory.


----------



## JanT (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to say I just don't see the value in AI.  Even if you could get $250 per day max for four people that would be $1750 for 7 days.  Can two adults and two children eat and drink $1750 worth of food and drinks in 7 days????  Would you spend $1750 on food and drinks if you weren't going the AI route? Maybe my husband and I eat and drink a lot less than most people.  There are some resorts I would like to go to but I can't justify putting out that kind of money.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2007)

I hear ya Jan.  For that type of money someone had better be there to gently wake me up in the morning, towel me off after a shower, and be on 24 hour call when I want a massage.

Many of the resorts say it is for all the "extra ammenities" but at that rate, you can't even golf 18 holes a day and get your money's worth.

I will never stay at an AI resort, that requires that I pay a separate AI fee . . . EVER!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 20, 2007)

I got those prices off of the RCI All Inclusive rates.  Here is the link:

http://allinclusive.rci.com/searchPage.asp?resortID=2065&searchType=id&show=Fees#details

I just was talking to my husband about your posts and it seems like it might be better just to forget about RCI for this trip and use other means to get better pricing.  Let me keep searching.  I do like the idea of going to Dominican Republic also.  My main goal is to have a vacation that all of us could have fun at.

Thanks!
Wendy


----------



## Wendy (Jan 20, 2007)

*What am I missing here??*

I did a search on for the Beach Palace in Cancun and got over $8,300.00 on Hotels.com.  What the heck am I doing wrong???  Yikes!!

Wendy


----------

